
Android Has Its Own Japanese Manga Comic - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/01/02/android-has-its-own-manga-comic-sweet-android-high-school/
======
radley
Oh man, LOVE Apple's walled garden:

<http://weekly.ascii.jp/elem/000/000/067/67077/>

------
kamechan
Ubuntu does too ... Ubunchu. <http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/>

~~~
feor
As does Lisp: <http://lambda.bugyo.tk/cdr/mwl/>

~~~
Symmetry
In fact, its sort of a thing in Japan.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moe_anthropomorphism>

